# Mare stare under the stars with Diamond



## Intexas2stay (May 9, 2013)

I am clueless to what this looks like. Could someone please explain this so I know what to look for?


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2013)

Actually it is 'slab' sided and it happens when a mare is very close to foaling. During pregnancy a mare's tummy gets bigger and wider as time goes on. As she gets very close to foaling, the foal should 'drop' down into the delivery position and if you look at the mare from the side or the back, it will appear that she has suddenly 'grown' a large lower bulge to her tummy from the foal's new position, which then makes the area in front of her hips look 'empty' and flat - hence 'slab' sided.

I dont have any pictures of my own to show you as my mares are always on the tubby (fat!) side and therefore dont really show any difference - although I can feel it! I'm sure plenty of the other Aunties here will have pictures they can post for you. But look carefully at the pictures because a slab sided mare will still have plenty of 'flesh' on her topline/back and should not be confused with a mare who can have a similar look but is undernourished or short of groceries (she will not be carrying the weight on her topline either).

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2013)

Try checking on Amy's thread about Cinnamon - she's recently posted some pictures that might help you - the one from the rear really shows how much the foal has dropped.


----------



## targetsmom (May 9, 2013)

There are also some helpful photos and videos on the pinned Foaling Video thread. Not the actual foaling videos but there is link that Eagle posted which is fantastic. That one also shows how to fix a simple dystocia where one leg is back. There is also a series of photos that JAde10 posted that shows body and udder changes. Tons of useful info on that thread and of course the foaling videos themselves are helpful.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 9, 2013)

See, told you I was clueless! Lol

Thanks Anna, it helps seeing photos.

Diamond sends her love to all of her Aunties!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 9, 2013)

Target, thanks for pointing out Jade10's wonderful photos. As a first timer, I feel that it shows exactly what I needed to see. I have watched several of the videos over last few months. And I still don't feel prepared.


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2013)

((((HUGS)))) from us for Diamond.





How about a pic or two....................please!


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

Ask as many questions as you want as we are only too willing to help



Oh yes, pics would be great.


----------



##  (May 9, 2013)

You're in the right place, as we are all here to help you with anything you ask!

Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 9, 2013)

As much as I wish I could post photos for everyone (many times really needed to as well) I only have a tablet and can not figure out how to


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

Can you send emails from your tablet?


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 9, 2013)

I do have a question about washing her udders. When should I do this and what with? Shes good about being messed with there, shes not maiden and was bred by a breeder for her past foals, so I am sure she is expecting it, maybe even wanting it at this point.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 9, 2013)

That, I can do! Lol Its just posting photos to the forum that I haven't been able to figure out.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

You can send the photos via email to one of us, and we can post them for you, if you'd like.

My email is: [email protected] and I'd be happy to post them. I'm at work during the day, so I would post them after work.


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Diane, I am at the airport and will be away for a few days


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 10, 2013)

You gals are the best!!!! My email is nimblefish so you can look out for them.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

I bet you could use a drop of mild soap and water but I just use a gentle setting on my hose (plain water ) w/sponge. Peanut always loved it and would actually spread or legs. Holly couldnt care less as long as she had her hay. There maybe reasons you should not clean ( in the wild, horses wouldnt ) but if you are gentle and they dont mind I see no reason not too. Maybe near the end they may be sensitive. The experts will jump in and tell you their thoughts I hope.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 10, 2013)

Yes I hope so too. When I was feeling her I noticed shes really cruddy up in there. Cant be comfy. Yuck!


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2013)

I would just use a warm damp cloth to wipe her udders with, making sure that you also get right up into the gap between the two halves - most mares like to feel clean and can get really quite uncomfortable with the dirt that can collect.

How far along is Diamond - and please do send your pics to Diane, we'd love to share in her progress.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

The first is a collection of 3 in one. That one is progressive over 8 weeks. To see the belly dropping. And some pretty shots (gotta brag about my pretty girl


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 10, 2013)

Well, Diamondis a little hussy. She was sold to me, and sneaky lil begger had a bun cookin. I got her in early July. Thanks Diane for allowing me the ability to show off my pretty girl!


----------



## crisco41 (May 10, 2013)

she is really cute! She looks so ultra feminine. Such an exciting...and exhausting time:>) good luck to you both


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

She is one pretty girl that for sure!! You can see her progression very clearly...love the name!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 10, 2013)

Here's my mare when she wasn't slab-sided and when she was. She would go back and forth between the two quite often the last two months. 1st photo Slabbed, 2nd & 3rd not.










or


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Excellent photos for comparison!! Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 11, 2013)

Yes thank you! And I am glad to know she would transition in the end. Diamond has been doing this last month or two. I hope to get more photos soon. It is my hubbys graduation weekend, so we will be busy!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 11, 2013)

Good for him for graduating!!!!!!!!



It took me 6 yrs (well, 15 if you count the 9 yrs after HS) to get my Associate of Arts degree, so I commend ANYONE who goes for schooling!


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2013)

Oh congratulations to Hubby - hope you both have a great weekend.

Perhaps we could have more pictures of Diamond next week - and did you say when she is due (sorry I forgot!)?


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 11, 2013)

Hey due date is unknown. Wish I did know!!!! Thank you for the kind words. We have high hopes. He has an interview on wed. For a state supervisor position. If he gets it our lives will change so much. We are praying hard for this. We were hit by the economy collapse pretty bad, we have been in a large camper for 3 years now and if he gets this job we can get a house. 2 kids and 2 adults plus pets make for really close living. We really need this.


----------



## countrymini (May 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Australia!

Congrats to your hubby and hope he gets this job! Sounds like you've been doing it tough for a while and deserve the break





In answer to your question I thought I'd add a couple of photos of my elephant to the list





/monthly_01_2013/post-44615-0-43064800-1357894367_thumb.jpg/monthly_05_2013/post-44615-0-42561000-1368170562_thumb.jpg


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Good ones!!!! Yes, our pretty lady here has done quite a bit of changing!! NOW to convince her to drop that precious little one safely on the ground!


----------



## amystours (May 12, 2013)

Update! Update!! We may have babies on the same day! !!


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

That would be great!!! Let's have an update please! With pictures!


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2013)

Hoping that the weekend celebrations went well for you - good luck for hubby with the job next week.





Some more pictures of Diamond as soon as you can would be great, maybe we can give you an idea of an approx delivery date!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 12, 2013)

great comparison shot!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2013)

Sorry, just read your other thread where you seemed to think that she was really close to foaling! Can you give us an idea of the size of her udder and have you checked for the colour of her vulva to see if there are any changes? If she is that close, are you all set up and ready for the new little one - so exciting!!

Dont forget that if she is really that close or even anywhere near from the signs she is giving you, make sure you keep a very close watch on her day and night. We have had quite a few losses here this year by mares being sneaky and foaling between their owners night time checks.

Good luck and hurry with the pictures please.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 13, 2013)

tonight might be the night


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2013)

Good luck! Fingers crossed for a safe, smooth foaling!


----------



## crisco41 (May 13, 2013)

watching with toes and fingers crossed from TN


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Looking for an update !


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 13, 2013)

Ok everyone thanks for hanging in there! Having surgery on friday so lots of preparing for that.

No mothers day baby, but with her now. This afternoon/evening she had a pink stain on her back foot. Not red just pink. She had a high power alfalfa dinner. She didnt want to be fussed with for pictures, her old welsh pony buddy Rocky has been protecting her. He will put his body between us and her so she can get away. At dark we brought her in the stall and hes at her window waiting.

Shes been quiet/still last almost 2 hours after pacing/walking this evening but now shes moving around in her stall.

Just an update for ya!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

I did not get to read your previous comments when I posted earlier, I apologize for that. Between a hungry family, a 2 year old and the neighbors coming to visit it has just been hectic.

She has been having contractions for about 2 hours now. The kind that looks like a cattle prod up her hiney. Hope thats not to graphic, but the best way to explain what she does. Poor girl. But it is kind of funny this late at night






I have fresh coastal down for a soft landing, betadine for naval dip ( I read this was ok, if not please tell me quick) a clean towel, a thin cord for the shoestring trick, vet on stand by, banamine (sp?) for just in case, her tail is braided, and I am just sitting here outside watching.

Boy am I tired!


----------



## countrymini (May 14, 2013)

Sounds exciting. Good luck!!


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

Is she standing or laying fown during these contractions? They shouldn't last that long do I am concerned.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

She is still standing. Shes not doing this regularly, just every 30 mins or so. Shes not showing signs of distress just seems more uncomfortable. I think she lost her plug sometime during the afternoon.

Mothers day I saw by my own two eyes slab sided. Her waist disapeared! I get that part now lol!


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

If she is having what we call "butt tucks" where she looks almost as though she wants to sit down, then I would call the vet, these shouldn't last more than a few minutes without the baby showing.


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2013)

I too would be a bit concerned over the type of contractions you are seeing, even if they are that far apart. As your vet has been informed that a foal may be expected tonight, why not give him/her a call and explain what is going on and ask his advice to be on the safe side - I know my vets would want to be updated if anything was happening that I might consider a little 'different' in my mare's progress.

Good luck and saying prayers for a safe smooth foaling.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

Ok I will update the vet. Thanks guys! Will keep you posted.


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

Great thanks, sending prayers.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

I just spoke to vet. He says she is most likely in the first stages still and as long as bag hasn't broken or a hoof or part of the baby isn't presented shes ok right now. She is peeing alot and shifting weight on rear legs.

Thanks Eagle, glad you are here tonight! And everyone else too. It's late so I am a bit foggy brained and punch drunk, so forgive any faux paus. Or mis spellings.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

Would love to play the name game. Ring test says boy, which is what I wanted, for a show gelding. And can you find out past babies from her through the registry?


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

Shes shifting weight on hind end every 15-20 seconds now.


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2013)

I'm sorry but I am very suprised by your vet's reaction! I would not be happy with his reply (not your fault, what are you supposed to do except to rely on your vet!!) But in my opinion Diamond is not showing the normal signs of delivery and needs to be seen by a vet experienced in these matters. Look at the time on the post when you said she was 'butt crunching' - too much time is going past and Diamond NEEDS YOUR help right now! I would insist your vet comes out or find another vet. Time is so important and when foaling these minis, time is what we dont have. I will repeat what I posted once before in a post on someone's thread - DONT WAIT!!

Sorry to be so direct, and wishing you good luck!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

Shes laying down now


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

ok sorry I have been away. What exactly is she doing now? I agree with Anna and am not really happy with your vets answer. Butt tucks are a sign of strong contractions and the bubble should appaer within minutes, if not it means the foal isn't in position. Here ius my number

0039 345 3277700 please call me


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

Thank you Anna, for your concern. I trust my vet, he sees many minis in my area and is a good vet. Please bare with me. I have surgery friday, so I am having to take a pain medication every 6 hours, so I think I might have miscommunicated here. Her crunches are more like how they do when they pee. I think the first few caught her off guard. It was more of a surprise reaction, her head flew up the first 4 times like someone "goosed" her behind. I went out and she was laying down resting. She didn't lay out she stayed in a resting upright position. I went out after alerting hubby who told me she was just taking a nap. Lol. He was right.

She shows NO signs of distress. If she was or does the vet will be here. I wont let anything happen to her. My son would kill me if a broken heart didn't first. I am going to go check again. We're all tired here, but its been a long wait and we don't want to miss a thing.

Hugs to you for caring so much about her. Your heart must be bigger than mine. I read other posts and see how much help you give to so many mares you have never met! Thank you for being up all night with us nut cases!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

You too eagle!


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

We are just worried that is all, we do all we can to help you get babies safely on the ground



What you describe really sounds like butt tucks which are a sign of full on labour. When you go out can you open her vulva slightly and see what colour it is and if there are any signs of the foal. Thanks, I know you must be tired but it is all worth it when your baby arrives safely.

I am sorry to hear you are on pain meds. Sending prayers


----------



## countrymini (May 14, 2013)

Hope everything is going ok over there


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for taking our concerns so kindly - it is very difficult when trying to give advice over the internet when we have no idea who we are talking to! Also, as you said, words often dont give the full picture which can make for mis-understandings. As you have already realised, we are all just trying to get these little babies safely on the ground with their Mommas happy and safe too.

I'm glad you are happy with your vet, but I'm still not sure that if a mare was as far along trying to deliver as he said, I would be very happy, it might be too far along to save baby, especially if one had to wait for the vet to arrive.

As Renee says could you check inside her vulva for the colour - anything looking red as against pale salmon, and I would stay right beside her from now on until she foals.

Again thanks for allowing us to post without feeling that we are 'interferring'. Really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

Just checked again. Just munching on hay giving me evil eye for bothering her. I know if I let her out of her stall she will have it in a heartbeat. Earlier this evening she has a spot along a fenceline where she was determined to stay. She was running to keep from being caught tonight. Last night she went to bed in her stall herself, and I have not seen this girl run in over a week. There is just no safe place to have it but in her stall.

Eagle, thank you for your invite to call. If I trusted myself to not sound like a blubbering idiot right now I would, even just to chat if nothing else. I have been reading all I can here on the forum and the mini websites linked here to get as much info as I can pack into my brain. I still feel she is ok. If it makes you feel better I can be a hypochondriac at times. Joking but it is true. Time for another check. Roosters are crowing.


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

Don't worry, I am a total headless chicken when my girls foal




I have to ring Anna or Diane to calm me down


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

Hubby on watch now. Will let you know. I have to rest for a bit. So tired.


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

o.k sweet dreams


----------



##  (May 14, 2013)

Any update? I'm nervous reading her actions so far. Hope everything is going okay.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

I am awake now. Kinda lol. Hubby was on watch and all she did was nothing. Shes out grazing, i did get photos of her bag from behind at 4 am and its notically bigger then. Last visit out I picked up poop and gave her alfalfa for a snack. I was hugging her belly patting it and felt the baby protest. Vet did say last night expect within the day with her actions last night.

I want a tri color but had dreams it was a blue roan. She does have roaning on her bum.

Hope everyones night went well. Do you guys become zombies during the day? B-)


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

I am glad all is well and to answer you question, yes we more or less become zombies for the whole foaling season



I am looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2013)

Glad to hear that things seem to have settled down today! Maybe what you were seeing and trying to describe last night was her slightly odd reactions to the foal repositioning itself, but they were unusual reactions (hence our responses) so I would be keeping a ery close eye on her from now on - I know you will with hubby's help!

Yes, most of us are total Zombies during the foaling season, especially those of us that are going it alone (as I was for many years, plus caring for around 10 fully stabled and exercised horses and a young child), but the concern for our precious mares would not let us fall asleep at nights - and not often in the day either - just in case they needed our help. Having a second person to share the watching with makes the whole 'season' so much easier to deal with.






Please keep us updated with Diamond's progress and we will do all we can to help you get this little foal safely into your welcoming arms!


----------



##  (May 14, 2013)

DITTO ALL the above!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

Nothing new other than a very grumpy family. I took photos this am and will tonight for bag comparison. Shes bagging up good now. At 4 her milk was like honey. When things slow down I will post more.

And thank you everyone.

Can you get a blue roan out of a b&w pinto w/roaning and and a black stud?


----------



##  (May 14, 2013)

94% you'll get a black, and 6% you'll get a chestnut. -- But that said, 50% of the chances are pinto patterning, with/without roaning.

Can't wait for the new pictures!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 15, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been back yet. Hubbys big big job interview is today ( now), plus 4 other interviews this week, his graduation, my surgery in 2 days, well it's been busy lol! No baby yet, no photos (lost charger) but she continues to bag up. Here is my prediction: I will be up all night tomorrow with her having it, because I have to be at hospital at 5 am friday for surgery. I have always had a hunch she would do this. My surgery has been postponed 2 times now. This is my delivery guess. A roan pinto colt would be nice. Diamond's Cut like a Knife is a name if it happens as I think it might. Or something like that.

Ok back to running around like a headless chicken  haha


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Oh good luck to hubby, sending prayers all goes well for him





I hope she foals for you tonight so you can get some rest before your surgery.


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2013)

How did Hubby's interview go - successfully I hope!

Really hope Diamond foals for you before Friday - will you have to stay in hospital or are you going to be home the same day - good luck anyway, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

Hoping hubby's interview went well, and that baby will come BEFORE the wee hours of Friday morning!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 17, 2013)

Hi Aunties just want to post quick updates. Hubbies interview was a 3 panel. He was one of 10 chosen out of 51 for this job interview. He thinks he did well. We keep praying about it. Thanks to all of you for yours.

My surgery went well. 10 molars including 2 wisdom teeth removed. I had the option to stay the night but said no because Diamond has not had her baby yet. Wish I had, I didn't expect this kind of pain.

She is full of milk. Huge. Maybe tonight.

I am not supposed to talk for 2 days so maybe that Will be a good excuse to lock myself away from hub bub and get some pics for you. I already busted one gumline open when I was still numb. ET said it best : Ouch


----------



## AnnaC (May 18, 2013)

OMG!! You poor thing! Sending ((((HUGS)))) and healing thoughts in your direction. Hope Diamond hangs on for a few days to let you recover a little.


----------



## Eagle (May 18, 2013)

Ouch! You poor thing, sending big hugs


----------



##  (May 18, 2013)

Ouch! Sending healing prayers for YOU!!!!!


----------



## countrymini (May 18, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon. I''ve had three wisdom teeth out and that was bad enough. You probably feel like punching somebody lol.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I feel better, not having all of the infection in my jaw. I feel like I was punched in the jaw but now I can put ice and heat on it. Plus I have pain meds and antibiotics that help.

As for Miss Diamond well, I just am clueless as to her due date.

I got her in July. She may have been already bred. But she went to the breeders and last cover date was September 6th.

She has a bag now. Keeps getting bigger there. She's slab sided. Her bum is huge. I can express milk. My question is can she have gotten pregnant in the first week of September and have this going on right now?

What would the color genetics be if the stud was bay tri color?

Very confused and tired.

Thanks everyone for the support and advice and well wishes. Please keep my husbands job interview in your prayers. We need it and he deserves it.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 21, 2013)

Question about crazy mares. Diamond will drop, then not be so dropped, will really bag up, then not be so full. Is this normal? She's no longer got hips, I think that's the slab sided look. Started this all on mothers day. She may have been bred when we got her in July, but we took her to the breeders and was bred Aug. 28- September 6th. I can see the baby bumping around in there. I know if she came bred, she can do this anytime but if she took at the breeders when is the earliest she can have the baby? Calculator says July 28th.


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

Depending on how far along she is, yes, baby can be rolling around in there giving her "look" different from day to day.

How about a few new pictures -- one from the side, one from the back and her udder -- but all down at her level.


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

If she's not due until end of July, I wouldn't have thought she should be bagging up or even showing an udder yet??

As Diane says, when you are feeling up to it, some new pics would be great, but suggest you continue keeping a close eye on her anyway just in case she got bred before she came to you.

How are you feeling today - a bit better I hope. Sending continued prayers and good wishes for Hubby.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 22, 2013)

I just sent Diane some photos from the 14th. When the sun is up I will get new ones. It's 3:30 am and I am not on mare stare. Darn pain woke me.

Hopefully another day or so I will be back to normal. I can feel the healing thoughts you are sending and I thank each of you. Still have our fingers crossed for my hubbys employment. Hard to wait when the pony pantry is getting emptied each day.

Gonna go check on Diamond then try to fall back asleep.


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

Here they are:


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

Here are more photos taken after the 14th. I can't remember the order but it shows how she's changing her mind day by day.By
Hope this helps advice wise.

Nicole


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

WOW! Baby is really having a relaxing day in there! Must be laying out on a lawn chair!! LOL

/monthly_05_2013/post-8000-0-59868000-1369259579_thumb.jpg


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 24, 2013)

Thanks so much Diane, I think you are right about some being double. I am just so confused about if and when. I am guessing she did take when she wad bred last week of August-sept. 6. The calculating says due July 28. This is my first baby, not hers and I only know she's an easy foaler. The second set of pictures are after the 14th when she had a bag. I hope some lovely aunties can pitch in their experienced advice and at least tell me if I am just seeing a pregnancy. My vet doesn't palpate minis and has to rent u/s machine and with hubby out of work it can't happen. All I wanted was a show gelding. If she took to the Rowdy grandson this baby won't be registerable. BUT I did trade for a cute gelding today!!!! He does have papers! I just need a critique on him as I have been out of the loop so long. So back to the mommy to be...? Anyone?


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

Oh yes, she is due soon, no question about it.



She has started shopping so I would say a month to 6 weeks max


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

She's looking good, and I agree with Renee that once that udder starts, it usually will be 4-6 weeks -- so getting close!!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 24, 2013)

So a July 28 due date isn't a stretch? Doin the happy dance! Woo hoo! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

No, looks like it could very well be mid-July or so. So you have time to keep up with your sleep for a while!


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2013)

Sorry but I have to disagree!! We still have a week of May to run, plus the whole of June, then 4 weeks of July to get us to the 28th, so that date is not something to aim for, and, sorry Diane, but I think mid July is out of the window too. LOL!!

From the look of the pictures I would say that you will have a baby within 4 weeks!! Do you have any milk testing strips, testing her milk regularly from now on would give you an idea of how she was progressing plus give you warning if she should suddenly get nearer to foaling.

I hope she will go a little longer for you so you can build up some sleep time before the all night sitting up time comes round, but I seriously doubt it - perhaps we could start doing the foaling date guessing game??


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

I think it is highly possible that she was bred when you got her, judging by the last pics. Anna you know me, I am always open to betting






I say filly on the 23rd of June.


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

Oh, I counted wrong! DUH! So glad you corrected me, Anna. Guess my brain isn't working!

I'll go with June 30th !! And even that should be a long-shot as she should go sooner than that! But with everyone going over this year -- it might actually work out!


----------



## AnnaC (May 25, 2013)

LOL!! Diane I'm not suprised you got a bit muddled with all you have on your mind at the moment, not least the planning and excitement of the holiday coming up!

I'm guessing June 21 - the summer solstice.


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 26, 2013)

Hi ladies! Got busy with my new gelding. Glad to see you are keeping tabs. My most pressing question is why did her bag go away? Its not there like it was.


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2013)

Lord only knows why but several mares have been doing that this year.


----------



##  (May 26, 2013)

This has been a odd year of changes, and ladies hanging on to the very last minute they can. Don't know why -- but a strange year!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 26, 2013)

Yes my vet said about every mini he sees is going very (weeks) past due dates. Her udder is not full, but when I expressed it comes out in a stream, when before it was work to get a few drops. Not that I was yanking her boobies or any such thing. Its clear. Before it was yellow. And that baby will drop where you know its a hiney then tuck right back up nice and round. Her vagina is still getting redder. Last photo showed red inside and before photos were pink. Nice year for her to do funny things. As a first timer I am confused enough. Don't need silly business. Haha,so not funny Diamond! !!!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Yes I nice textbook pregnancy would have been a better way to start but I guess she is teaching you a lot more this way, make sure you take notes


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 27, 2013)

I am and lots of photos too!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2013)

Wondering how Diamond is doing? Also I hope you are now feeling a bit more comfortable after your surgery and would love to have an update on Hubby's interviews - keeping my fingers crossed for you all.


----------

